# Would tools make sense?



## kj6887 (Mar 28, 2011)

Okay, I am a one man show that works for a GC and I do the "small" stuff mostly additions and remodels. I demo, frame ,hang, tape and then do the finish carpentry work. So my ???? is if i have access to tools, not sure of the brand of boxes and zook and pump, would it make sense to use them for this small stuff? What i have been using for years is banjo, corner roller and flusher. I use paper tape and no-coat as needed and i use paper faced bead. I have a pretty good system that works for me and also have picked up some great tips here. Just wondering if in this case if tools make sense? Thanks.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

kj6887 said:


> Okay, I am a one man show that works for a GC and I do the "small" stuff mostly additions and remodels. I demo, frame ,hang, tape and then do the finish carpentry work. So my ???? is if i have access to tools, not sure of the brand of boxes and zook and pump, would it make sense to use them for this small stuff? What i have been using for years is banjo, corner roller and flusher. I use paper tape and no-coat as needed and i use paper faced bead. I have a pretty good system that works for me and also have picked up some great tips here. Just wondering if in this case if tools make sense? Thanks.


I would say no

it's like any other trade, unless your doing one aspect full time, then there's no sense. The boxes maybe, they do a nice job, but still, they shine best when there's a lot of square in front of you. You have the stuff to do angles, which is one of the most important thing to have to save time. Even those of us that do it everyday, tend to over look the angle tools:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Exactly what I was going to say.
If you have a pretty good system that works for you why change it.


----------



## kj6887 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. Not that i want to change the system but if there is a better way and i have the tools available I would be willing to give it a try.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I do the small stuff as well, and I don't have much need for tools. I start thinking about it when the bigger jobs come up though. Have two of these in the next couple of months and once again thinking about dropping some change on the tools.

You'll spend more time cleaning up the tools than you will using them on small remodel work...however, if this still saves you time and makes you money....why not?

Then again, if it ain't broke......


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I would stick to the short set , get a pump handle and at least 7/8inch box along with a 10 inch box. Just starting out I would not suggest fat boy boxes. 
Boxes will save you time for the bigger projects , Never know what may come up and they are good to learn tools on. Sure you may have to do some cleaning, and alittle extra prep before using them. If you the extra moneyto spend on tools and extra dry time on the job to use the tools I say go for it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> I would stick to the short set , get a pump handle and at least 7/8inch box along with a 10 inch box. Just starting out I would not suggest fat boy boxes.
> Boxes will save you time for the bigger projects , Never know what may come up and they are good to learn tools on. Sure you may have to do some cleaning, and alittle extra prep before using them. If you the extra moneyto spend on tools and extra dry time on the job to use the tools I say go for it.


But if he does that, then he will go, oh look at this toy, maybe I should buy this thingy, oh look at the price of that tool on ebay, maybe I can afford this, I got such and such job coming up........ Then one day he will go,,,,,"How to hell did I become a full time taper???:blink:"

Isn't that how it happened to most of us,,, We catch the tool BUG:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## kj6887 (Mar 28, 2011)

The tool I really need is a PC w/ vac I like to use ap for tape coat then next day 20 min and then finish with ap I think that it makes for a very durable finish but at the same time sucks to sand also I am always in a house that is being lived in so it will save on clean up of dust so that is my next toy. 2buck, I have the tool sickness but it is more on the side of carpentry stuff 3 saws over 500 ea dont even want to count nail guns I think i have one of every size and then some, routers, planers, door jigs, biscuit joiner, kreg jigs, clamps coming out of my a$$, compressors and on and on and on! You just have to have the right tool for the job. So the last thing I need is another strain of tool sickness :thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

kj6887 said:


> The tool I really need is a PC w/ vac I like to use ap for tape coat then next day 20 min and then finish with ap I think that it makes for a very durable finish but at the same time sucks to sand also I am always in a house that is being lived in so it will save on clean up of dust so that is my next toy. 2buck, I have the tool sickness but it is more on the side of carpentry stuff 3 saws over 500 ea dont even want to count nail guns I think i have one of every size and then some, routers, planers, door jigs, biscuit joiner, kreg jigs, clamps coming out of my a$$, compressors and on and on and on! You just have to have the right tool for the job. So the last thing I need is another strain of tool sickness :thumbup:


Did somebody say Festool? Planex? I must be hearing things.....


----------



## kj6887 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes that would be nice slim what's the price difference and is it that much better?


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

kj first off check into a different vac, the pc vac is not that good imo. Sanding?? If they are living in the home, I don't sand Period. Of course alot of these smaller jobs I get the HO wants me to match the texture,," can you match this?" Sure {just got to figure out how to F it up first} no problem matching that texture. Seriously, you won't go wrong buying tools, I would hold off on a bazooka


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

kj6887 said:


> Yes that would be nice slim what's the price difference and is it that much better?


Honestly, the price difference is huge.

I think the porter cable version is $800 or so, and the Festool is $1700.

BUT....I've had to fix lots of porter cable tools, and never once even had to consider it with Festool. That's why I'm always willing to pay the price difference. You're not buying a tool, you're investing in a system.....


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

betterdrywall said:


> kj first off check into a different vac, the pc vac is not that good imo. Sanding?? If they are living in the home, I don't sand Period. Of course alot of these smaller jobs I get the HO wants me to match the texture,," can you match this?" Sure {just got to figure out how to F it up first} no problem matching that texture. Seriously, you won't go wrong buying tools, I would hold off on a bazooka


 
Actually the PC is a very good system. It is like an old muscle car. If you keep it happy it will run like a scalded dog. Clean the exhaust filter and make sure you have a bag on the intake side and all will be well. I had a chance to watch/use a festool and I wasn't that impressed with the performance vs. price. Sure it came with some nice gadgets and all, but it really didn't suck up the dust any better than our PC does.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> Actually the PC is a very good system. It is like an old muscle car. If you keep it happy it will run like a scalded dog. Clean the exhaust filter and make sure you have a bag on the intake side and all will be well. I had a chance to watch/use a festool and I wasn't that impressed with the performance vs. price. Sure it came with some nice gadgets and all, but it really didn't suck up the dust any better than our PC does.




My experience is exactly the same, if you keep the old muscle car serviced it will serve you very well. I too test drove the Festool planex, while it was ok the PC gives better bang for buck. The Festo is a fair bit heavier on the ceilings.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> But if he does that, then he will go, oh look at this toy, maybe I should buy this thingy, oh look at the price of that tool on ebay, maybe I can afford this, I got such and such job coming up........ Then one day he will go,,,,,"How to hell did I become a full time taper???:blink:"
> 
> Isn't that how it happened to most of us,,, We catch the tool BUG:thumbup::whistling2:



nope........


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

kj6887 said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Not that i want to change the system but if there is a better way and i have the tools available I would be willing to give it a try.


go with angle tools, banjo


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*there you are you---you---shinook*



2buckcanuck said:


> I would say no
> 
> it's like any other trade, unless your doing one aspect full time, then there's no sense. The boxes maybe, they do a nice job, but still, they shine best when there's a lot of square in front of you. You have the stuff to do angles, which is one of the most important thing to have to save time. Even those of us that do it everyday, tend to over look the angle tools:yes:


 where you been ole kid 
????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------

